# Eure Meinung zu meinem BERGWERK Gemini



## Bubilein79 (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mir ein neues Gemini DT (2003) zugelegt, habe beim Fachhändler lediglich 1250,- EUR für das Komplettbike bezahlt. Allerdings nur mit Deore Ausstattung und billiger Manitou Black Sport Gabel. Nun habe ich es aufgerüstet. Die Details im Einzelnen:

Rahmen: Bergwerk Gemini (L)
Naben, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Kurbelgarnitur, Schalthebel - alles Deore XT
Bremsen: Magura Julie
Laufräder: Mavic 223 Disc
Gabel: Rock Shox Duke XC U-Turn
Dämpfer: Manitou


Würde gerne Eure Meinung zu dem Bike hören

Gruss

Bubilein79


----------



## bluesky (16. Mai 2004)

ist okay 

ich hoffe du kommst mit der duke klar ... ich hab meine ausgebaut...angespuckt...ignoriert...verprügelt...bindraufgesprungen...
zerflext...beiebayversteigert

(hatte im mercury 6 monate ne duke xc von 2002 die wohl nicht verstanden hat das sie zum federn da ist)

alles andere ist solide ... julie ist immer ein abenteuer ... muss aber nicht schlecht sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (16. Mai 2004)

Ist doch eine hübsche und runde Sache geworden. 
 Obwohl so schlecht (sicher, "Minimalausstattung") waren die ursprünglichen Parts nun wieder auch nicht.

   Gruß
   Nomercy


----------



## UKW (17. Mai 2004)

Moin,
ein schönes Rad. Ich habe auch so eins und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ich habe allerdings den geraden Lenker gegen einen Riser getauscht und einen RS Pro de luxe Stahlfederdämpfer eingebaut. Mit breiten Reifen und einem 120er Vorbau läßt sich das Rad wendig und präzise auch durch Singletrails steuern. Gewichtsverteilung stimmt und die Steifigkeit auch. Ein gutes Rad. Ich würd mir das Ding immer wieder kaufen.
UKW


----------



## Lumix (17. Mai 2004)

Sieht Klasse aus.

Tja, mit der Duke hatt ich echtes Pech!!!! Hoffentlich hält sie bei Dir länger!!

Die Position der "Hörnchen" sieht etwas gewagt aus. Bei der Menge Spacer, solltest Du doch aufrecht genug sitzen!!!

Peter


----------



## Bubilein79 (17. Mai 2004)

Die erste Testfahrt war positiv!! Ja, ich weiss - hab viele Spacer drinnen (4cm) - auch einen kürzeren Vorbau habe ich montiert. Ich bin 184cm groß - Rahmengröße L. Ist an der Grenze. Hätt ich wohl ein M nehmen sollen??

Mit der Gabel gabs eigentlich nie Probleme, bin zufrieden - jedoch ein Lockout wäre nicht verkehrt...

Gewichtstest. Incl. Pedale (Shimano Klicker 515) bringt das Bike echte 12,4 kg auf die Waage - Somit habe ich die bei Fullys bekannte 13 kg - Grenze wohl unterboten, hehe...

Freue mich noch auf weitere Anregungen...

@Lumix: Was ist denn an den Hörnchen so verkehrt?? Die Position ist doch ok, oder??


@ukw: Ein Riser-Lenker in Kombination mit Lenkerhörnchen gefällt ma ned so. Ausserdem ist der Riser ein richtig schweres Eisenschwein, so denke ich...


Viele Grüße

Flo


----------



## Lumix (17. Mai 2004)

Bubilein79 schrieb:
			
		

> @Lumix: Was ist denn an den Hörnchen so verkehrt?? Die Position ist doch ok, oder??
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Flo




Ist ok, sieht bloß immer so aus, ob man(n) einen Bullen zureiten wollte !!!!!  

Ist aber ein echt geiles Rad!!!!


----------



## UKW (18. Mai 2004)

Moin Bubilein,
nein, mein Riser ist aus Carbon und ziemlich leicht, so um die 220 Gramm. Also etwa 50 Gramm schwerer als ein Flatbar. Ich habe natürlich keine Hörnchen dran, die brauche ich auch nicht. Unter dem Riser sitzt ein 0 Grad-Vorbau. Das macht die Fuhre ganz nett wendig.
Aber das Cockpit ist natürlich Geschmacksache, jeder, wie ers mag. Ich habe das rad erst mit dieser Kombination optimal auf meine Körpergröße ausbalancieren können. Bin 1,90 groß und habe recht lange Arme. Mein Rahmen hat Größe L, und eigentlich wäre XL passender gewesen. Aber mit gekröpfter Sattelstütze und 120er Vorbau paßt der L eben genau und ist natürlich wendiger als der XL.
Viel Freude mit Deinem schönen Rad!
UKW


----------



## Eisenfaust (23. Mai 2004)

Die Hörnchen wären mir eine Nummer zu steil nach oben gestellt, flacher ist vielleicht etwas effektiver.

Aussehen hin oder her, darauf kann man getrost einen fahren lassen. Man muß damit fahren können - und das möglichst gut! 

Mein Mercury sieht mit dem ungekürzten Syntace ECOLite Flatbar Lenker und Hörnchen aus wie ein Elch mit gewaltigem Schaufelgeweih. An den 'Anblick' mußte ich mich auch erst gewöhnen, aber es fährt sich hervorragend damit! Also keine Angst, keine Hörnchen zu fahren ist selbst auf einem gekröpften Lenker eher eine dämliche Modeerscheinung als nutzbringendes Gutes


----------



## günther69 (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen !
Ich habe seit Januar auch ein Berkwerk Gemini DT (Größe S), aber mit einer etwas anderen Ausstattung (Dämpfer DT Swiss 210, Manitou Black Super Lookout 100-120mm, XT bis auf Kurbel (LX Gold), Bremsen Formular B4 (140/185mm), Ritchey Pro) und hat ca. 13,3kg.
Bin jetzt schon einige km damit gefahren und bin super zufrieden damit 
 
Bilder hab ich noch nicht, werde in nächster Zeit mal welche machen und reinstellen.
Ciao, Günther


----------



## Lumix (2. Juni 2004)

Bubilein79 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin 184cm groß - Rahmengröße L. Ist an der Grenze. Hätt ich wohl ein M nehmen sollen??




Hallo,
was hast Du für eine Schrittlänge?? Ich bin 182cm mit einer Schrittlänge von 83cm und fahre ein LSD in Größe M. Habe vor kurzem mal so gedacht, ob ein Größe L Rahmen besser gewesen wäre. Wi kommst Du daruf, dass dein Rahmen zu groß ist??

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bubilein79 (2. Juni 2004)

Lumix schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> was hast Du für eine Schrittlänge?? Ich bin 182cm mit einer Schrittlänge von 83cm und fahre ein LSD in Größe M. Habe vor kurzem mal so gedacht, ob ein Größe L Rahmen besser gewesen wäre. Wi kommst Du daruf, dass dein Rahmen zu groß ist??
> 
> Peter




Hallo Lumix - ähem, wie mess ich denn die Schrittlänge???. Wenn ich mit beiden Beinen am Boden stehe, dann habe ich das Oberrohr genau im Schritt. Sollte da nicht eine Hand breit platz haben???

Grüßle

Flo


----------



## Lumix (3. Juni 2004)

Bubilein79 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lumix - ähem, wie mess ich denn die Schrittlänge???. Wenn ich mit beiden Beinen am Boden stehe, dann habe ich das Oberrohr genau im Schritt. Sollte da nicht eine Hand breit platz haben???
> 
> Grüßle
> 
> Flo



Hallo,

wenn Du auf den puren Schmerz in der Leistergegend stehst, hast Du den Richtigen   

Hier mal zwei Links für dich

http://www.roseversand.de/rose_main...d=0&PLZ=-1&startdatum=0&enddatum=0&kategorie=

http://www.tempo-sport.ch/beratung/beratung_willkommen.htm


http://www.radmarathon.at/service/technik/rahmengroesse.asp


Mach dich jetzt aber nicht verrückt, in dem Du jetzt alles auf den mm ausrechnest. Wichtiger ist die Oberrohlänge und das Du dich auf dem Bike  wohlfühlst.

Achte bei den ganzen Formeln stets auf Rennrad und Mountainbike!!!




Peter


----------



## Bubilein79 (3. Juni 2004)

Lumix schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wenn Du auf den puren Schmerz in der Leistergegend stehst, hast Du den Richtigen
> Mach dich jetzt aber nicht verrückt, in dem Du jetzt alles auf den mm ausrechnest. Wichtiger ist die Oberrohlänge und das Du dich auf dem Bike  wohlfühlst.
> ...




So, jetzt passt es!! Habe eine ermittelte und gemessene Schrittlänge von 88cm. 
Somit passt das Gemini in Grösse L genau für mich. Bin auch echt zufrieden jetzt mit der Geometrie... Hab noch kleinere Umbaumaßnahmen vor, wie z.B. ein Carbon-Rizer-Lenker, Tacho mit Höhenmesser, usw. Ich werde dann sogleich wieder pix einstellen...

Grüßle

Flo


----------



## Lumix (3. Juni 2004)

Bubilein79 schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt passt es!! Habe eine ermittelte und gemessene Schrittlänge von 88cm.
> Somit passt das Gemini in Grösse L genau für mich. Bin auch echt zufrieden jetzt mit der Geometrie... Hab noch kleinere Umbaumaßnahmen vor, wie z.B. ein Carbon-Rizer-Lenker, Tacho mit Höhenmesser, usw. Ich werde dann sogleich wieder pix einstellen...
> 
> Grüßle
> ...



Ja super geil!!!!
Bei den Maßen hast Du mit "L" alles richtig gemacht.  
Viel Spaß mit dem Bike, ich komme gerade mit meinem LSD von einer Tour zurück. Echt Klasse das Teil!!!!  
Gruß aus dem Lipperland

Peter


----------

